# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Mình thích thì mình "share"!

## CKD

*Mình thích thì mình "share" thôi!*

CKD trong quá trình thiết kế máy, đã phải tự vẽ hoặc tìm kiếm trên rất nhiều trang mạng. Có thể đã mất nhiều thời gian cho việc này. CKD nghĩ các bạn khác cũng thế. Nhằm mục đích chia sẻ & giúp các bạn có thể tìm được thứ mình cần, nhanh chóng & dễ dàng hơn.
CKD xin mở chủ đề *mình thích thì mình "share"* mới nội dung là chia sẻ các bản vẽ 2D/3D một cách tự do, tùy ý và hoàn toàn tự nguyện của người chia sẻ. Và là vì lý do tùy ý và tự nguyện nên sẽ không có chuyện xin/cho, bạn nào có nhu cầu, muốn xin thì cũng xin lập chủ đề xin/yêu cầu ở nơi khác. Các bài viết mang tính chất xin/yêu cầu trong chủ đề này, mong BQT hổ trợ xóa giúp.

Nếu các bạn thấy chủ đề hay, mong các bạn ủng hộ việc chia sẻ dữ liệu để giúp các bạn khác tiếp cận dễ dàng hơn.

Để khởi đầu cho chủ đề, CKD xin chia sẻ một vài chi tiết máy mà mình đã vẽ trong lúc thiết kế.

Các kiểu file có thể có trong các file mà mình đính kèm (nén kiểu RAR).
- *.sldprt -> solidworks 2015
- *.igs -> có thể import được vào rất nhiều ct CAD/CAM khác.
- *.dxf -> file 2D tiêu chuẩn

*Spindle 220-2.2-ER20*


*Motor 57BYGH3xx*


_Còn tiếp_

----------

anh1996, anhxco, Đăng Tuấn, CBNN, CNC_HD, conga, cunghuyls, emptyhb, haignition, josphamduy, Longphan, maxx.side, Minh Phi Nguyen, mylove299, Nguyễn Đại, ronaldinho_07, thuhanoi, winstarvn, yeucongnghemoi

----------


## CKD

*Step motor 85BYGH450C-12B*


*Step motor Vecta UPD533-HG2*

----------

aladin, anh1996, CBNN, emptyhb, josphamduy, ronaldinho_07, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Đồ chơi RC servo
*TowerPro MG995*


*TowerPro SG90*

----------

aladin, anh1996, CBNN, CNC_HD, emptyhb, josphamduy, ruanyuli, thanhtrung, TigerHN

----------


## CKD

Nhôm định hình các loại. _Tên file là kích thước._

----------

aladin, anh1996, Bongmayquathem, CBNN, emptyhb, GORLAK, inhainha, josphamduy, Lamnguyen230890, saudau, secondhand, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, vodat147

----------


## CKD

Spindle 800W watercooler

----------

aladin, anh1996, emptyhb, Lamnguyen230890, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

Mà sao lạ mình nhìn mấy cái hình 3D này thấy cái phần phía xa to hơn phía gần, đúng ra là phải nhỏ hơn mới đúng chứ  :Big Grin:

----------

anh1996

----------


## anhxco

Đề nghị bác CKD post tập trung, chơi trò ..... câu like quá ....  :Smile: 

Thank bác!

----------

anh1996

----------


## CKD

Đang tổng kết lại cho các bạn sv. Nên làm tới đâu, nhớ thì share thôi.
Nếu có thì chỉ cần view, chứ like thì có nhiều rồi. Thêm thì tốt, không thì vẫn tốt mà  :Smile:

----------

aladin, anh1996

----------


## secondhand

> Mà sao lạ mình nhìn mấy cái hình 3D này thấy cái phần phía xa to hơn phía gần, đúng ra là phải nhỏ hơn mới đúng chứ


Thằng solidworks nó chàn hản vậy đó, mà hình như nó có chổ chỉnh lại, hơn năm nay ko dùng pc nên quên rồi

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bác ckd có thể cho e xin bản vẽ áo đai ốc vít me đc ko ạ? Cám ơn bác trước nếu bác chia sẻ ạ :d

----------


## katerman

> Bác ckd có thể cho e xin bản vẽ áo đai ốc vít me đc ko ạ? Cám ơn bác trước nếu bác chia sẻ ạ :d


mình có đai ốc 1605 và 2010, bạn tham khảo tại đây: https://www.fshare.vn/folder/H9JPMOCCH1H3

----------

aladin, Lamnguyen230890, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

Em dùng phần mềm 3D CAD Models engineering trên Điện thoại để download thư viện 3D cũng rất tiện. Các bác tham khảo xem có cần lấy dữ liệu gì thì nhào zô

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay phải chơi với motor Nema14-60 (motor size 42, dài 60) nên úp lên.


_
Do không view ở chế độ không gian, nên ở xa nhìn cũng như ở gần. Mấy bác nhìn vào cứ mặc định trong đầu nó phải bé hơn nên tự nhiên có cảm giác là nó to._

----------

aladin, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## CKD

Cooping xoắn (Flexible Coopling) lổ 5x8 mm, outer size 18x25mm

----------

aladin

----------


## vinametvn

Cho mình hỏi xíu, muốn làm hình ảnh 3D này thì sử dụng phần mềm nào là tốt

----------


## maythucphamviet

rất hay và hữu dụng

----------

